# Caesar Dressing Leftovers.



## FrankZ (Jun 1, 2011)

I made Caesar dressing last night for dinner and had some leftover.  I stuck it in the fridge but curious as to how long it will last.  I coddled the eggs for it but they are still essentially uncooked.

Any opinions?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2011)

I wouldn't go beyond three days from when you made it.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 1, 2011)

Try freezing it.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 1, 2011)

I just read that homemade Mayo will keep a couple weeks. That's what the citrus is for, to kill the nasties so it keeps longer. 
This could be the makings of a good experiment. Maybe not in the realm of chicken, but still good


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh no, don't even mention chicken... I left a chicken in the trunk of my car for a week, do you think I could still use it?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 1, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Oh no, don't even mention chicken... I left a chicken in the trunk of my car for a week, do you think I could still use it?


 
Did you squeeze any lemon on it?


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 1, 2011)

The dressing tasted fine... it is now all gone...

Why is my vision getting fuzzy?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 1, 2011)

You'll be OK, Frank.
The other night I put some Catalina dressing on a salad that I know was over a year old. And I'm stil


----------



## Alix (Jun 1, 2011)

I have to spread some rep around before I give it to you again pacanis. Just thought I'd let you know that you made me swallow a potato chip nearly whole and it hurt! Very funny my friend.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2011)

Alix said:


> I have to spread some rep around before I give it to you again pacanis. Just thought I'd let you know that you made me swallow a potato chip nearly whole and it hurt! Very funny my friend.




Better hurry Alix.  No telling how long he can hold on!


----------



## Alix (Jun 1, 2011)

Spreading! Spreading!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, you guys are too much


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me, Alix.  I always forget about rep.


----------



## LindaZ (Jun 1, 2011)

Y'all are just too funny!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 1, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Oh no, don't even mention chicken... I left a chicken in the trunk of my car for a week, do you think I could still use it?



That depends on what you want to use it for.


----------

